# 13-14 dpo, with preg. symptoms, & still BFN



## MadisonAtlas

My fiance and I got impatient this month and decided to TTC on my O day, though we'd said we'd wait until June to start trying since I'm midway through grad school, which would land this little hoped for baby (if preggo this month) squarely in my last semester of grad school & thesis work!! I'm interested in sharing a thread with other women in the same WAITING boat as I am, now at 13-14 dpo. I'd love to hear your symptoms, including feelings/sensations beyond the plainly physical, and stories of late BFPs.

I have a lovely ten year old daughter who was unplanned, and I think I tested about six days after AF was due, because at the time I was praying for AF. HPT came up dark, strong positive. My fiance has a daughter from a previous marriage. We're both early 30s...so feeling confident our fertility is solid. So frustrating now to see so many BFNs, but I started testing too early at 9dpo.

My symptoms so far:

Oct. 7 - LMP
Sat., Oct. 22 - Ovulation aching/crampiness started and lasted til next morning
Sun., Oct. 23 - Day conception would have happened; very warm, heavy feeling in pelvis
4 dpo - nasal congestion, feeling of fullness in pelvis
5 dpo - nasal congestion, crampy, very wet CM like O time
6 dpo - fatigue, crampy esp. on right side, very wet CM like O time
7 dpo - fatigue, crampy, nausea like car sickness on and off all day
8 dpo - fatigue, nausea on and off, so hungry in between
9 dpo - fatigue, nausea on and off, so hungry in between; BFN
10 dpo - sore breasts kind of like PMS but in diff. location; BFN
11 dpo - went up a cup size over night, very sore breasts; creamy CM; crampy esp. on right side; increase libido; BFN
12 dpo - very sore breasts, larger nipples; creamy CM; crampy; increase libido; BFN 
13 dpo - bras don't fit, haven't had this breast soreness & swelling with PMS before; creamy CM; crampy; BFN - can't believe it, feel pregnant, especially when fiance and I are spooning...just feels like three of us there.
14 dpo - same as above; increased need to pee when small amt. but not bladder infection; BFN

So, lay it on me ladies - thoughts? What are you symptoms? And any stories of BFPs coming 15 dpo and beyond?

I wish you all that moment of seeing the two lines, or the +, or the "pregnant" very soon!


----------



## mich31

Hi madison..
well today i am 14dpo and so far all of my symptoms have been...
large sore boobs
cramps,bloating,feeling very nauseus last few days
weird dreams
feeling hot at night
spots
eating more
light headed sometimes.
I took an first response early test yesterday but got a bfn! my AF isnt due until wednesday 10th next wk. im gonna do another test with first response on monday morning.
fingers crossed for us both. xx


----------



## dnmgood

Well Madison good luck! If you BD on your O day, and it took 9 days to implant (I believe mine took 8 or 9 to implant because today I am 11 DPO and just got a very faint pos this morning) you wouldn't show a pos until probably CD25, or roughly tomorrow or Monday. I got 2 faint pos today, one on a FRER and one on $ tree cheapie, but the digi still said "not pregnant". Try a dollar store or FRER and see what happens. Best of luck, FX!!


----------



## MadisonAtlas

dnmgood said:


> Well Madison good luck! If you BD on your O day, and it took 9 days to implant (I believe mine took 8 or 9 to implant because today I am 11 DPO and just got a very faint pos this morning) you wouldn't show a pos until probably CD25, or roughly tomorrow or Monday. I got 2 faint pos today, one on a FRER and one on $ tree cheapie, but the digi still said "not pregnant". Try a dollar store or FRER and see what happens. Best of luck, FX!!

Thank you! and CONGRATULATIONS!! :baby: It helps so much to hear BFP stories that didn't happen on a week after Ovulation! I will give it a shot with the FRER tomorrow if no AF. Today I used the CBE digital...I'd rather obsess over faint lines that aren't really there than seeing that screen that says "NOT PREGNANT"!


----------



## MadisonAtlas

mich31 said:


> Hi madison..
> well today i am 14dpo and so far all of my symptoms have been...
> large sore boobs
> cramps,bloating,feeling very nauseus last few days
> weird dreams
> feeling hot at night
> spots
> eating more
> light headed sometimes.
> I took an first response early test yesterday but got a bfn! my AF isnt due until wednesday 10th next wk. im gonna do another test with first response on monday morning.
> fingers crossed for us both. xx

Your symptoms sound promising. Is this your first? The wait is agonizing...keep wishing that I simply knew my body as well as I think I do. It seems like we should have bells, whistles, and sirens going off internally when that sperm and egg combine. Mother Nature...why so vague!!? It is a fun thing to be impatient for & these forums sure help to see how many other women are hoping and biting their fingernails too! 

Good luck...I hope your little one is burrowing deeply into a cozy nest for the next 9 mo. right now.


----------



## c1403

Hello 
I am 13 dpo today and BFN

My symptoms have been
Sicky Feeling
Tired
Stomach Twinges
Stuffy nose in the morning
Creamy CM
Waterly CM
General strange feeling down there

THis waiting game is such hard work :dust: to you


----------



## ginius

Madison my cycle is identical to yours. I also tested on 14DPO and got a BFN. 
:( boo. AF is supposed to show up today or tomorrow..... I had no symptoms except catching a cold on 9DPO and lower back aches and headaches that come and go. Other than that...not a single symptom. I think I'm out this month.


----------



## dnmgood

MadisonAtlas said:


> dnmgood said:
> 
> 
> Well Madison good luck! If you BD on your O day, and it took 9 days to implant (I believe mine took 8 or 9 to implant because today I am 11 DPO and just got a very faint pos this morning) you wouldn't show a pos until probably CD25, or roughly tomorrow or Monday. I got 2 faint pos today, one on a FRER and one on $ tree cheapie, but the digi still said "not pregnant". Try a dollar store or FRER and see what happens. Best of luck, FX!!
> 
> Thank you! and CONGRATULATIONS!! :baby: It helps so much to hear BFP stories that didn't happen on a week after Ovulation! I will give it a shot with the FRER tomorrow if no AF. Today I used the CBE digital...I'd rather obsess over faint lines that aren't really there than seeing that screen that says "NOT PREGNANT"!Click to expand...

LOL I know exactly what you mean!!! When I saw the faintest of faint lines on the FRER, I was worried about the "indent" line playing tricks on me, so I had DH get me a digi (CBE) and it said "not pregnant". I was so bummed! But, since it was still so early I tested again this morning on the cheapie and the FRER, and they are both obviously BFP, but the digi still said "not pregnant". I will do the digi again in the morning, just out of sheer fun, but I am positive I am pg so it doesn't matter ( plus I won't need the digi for next month, lol). You are not out till the witch shows!! FX for you and keep us updated!!


----------



## MadisonAtlas

:nope: Well, bummer news...menstruation started last night. I was two days late & I'm never late, so we were so hopeful.

Tested 15 dpo with a FRER - only one line.
16 dpo - menstruation. 

My body so tricked me this month! Breasts are still super sore and swollen, identical to when I was preggo with my now 10 year old!

Good news though - my fiance and I :hugs: sat lovingly with that negative FRER and look forward to trying harder this month. That would be an August baby! Last month we only gave it one good shot on O day...this month it'll be every day leading up to O.

Keep your chins up ladies, for those of you who are also out this month. Just focus on the love between you and your partner & remember how wonderful this process is with the one who completes you. The baby-to-be is the icing on the cake, but this loving partnership is already here!!


----------



## laodicean

MadisonAtlas said:


> Just focus on the love between you and your partner & remember how wonderful this process is with the one who completes you. The baby-to-be is the icing on the cake, but this loving partnership is already here!!

That is so true, and only something I've recently come to appreciate with my current "am I/aren't I" situation. My OH has been so, so supportive, loving and wonderful, and I've realised that this is without a doubt the man I want to have babies with someday, but if we don't... it doesn't matter because I'll still have him, and he is amazing.

This revelation has caused me to go from feeling in two minds about starting TTC sometime next year to definitely wanting to TTC now (assuming I'm not already up the duff, given that I'm now 6 days late and symptomatic as all hell despite the negative hpts...)


----------

